# Canadian expat and citizenship guide updated



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A popular guide for expats and newcomers in Canada has been updated, further strengthening its content on common Canadian values such as freedom, democracy, human rights, the rule of law and the equality of men and women. It promotes to immigrants and Canadian citizens alike a greater understanding of Canada’s history, values, symbols and important [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canadian expat and citizenship guide updated...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

Interesting. Where do I get one of these guides? I'm only working on Perm Resident status right now but I would like to know much more about Canada.


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

Nevermind! Found it 

Study Guide - Discover Canada - The Rights and Responsibilities of Citizenship


----------

